# Login



## Defakto (23. Sep 2014)

Hallo an alle... Ich habe volgendes Problem und zwar ich benutze Brackets zu schreiben und brauche ein java script der mir folgendes ermöglicht. Ein login system auf meine html seite die zunächst zu startseite führt und das ganze ohne daten bank. Bitte hilft mir dabei . Ich habe bis jetzt mit java kein Erfahrung.


----------



## JavaMeister (23. Sep 2014)

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/162789-login.html#post1033426


----------



## Defakto (25. Sep 2014)

Supperrrrrr geholfen wird hier nicht nur klare Anweisungen das hier wird nicht geholfen einfach klasse hab mich doch entschuldigt das ich mich hier nicht auskennen tue. Und ich habe doch bei den richtigen Bereich 2. Thema eröffnet. Sorry aber ich deke ihr sollt bei der sache bleiben und nicht immer sagen dass ich auf die Thema achten soll. So viel Zeit vergoldet und nicht zu stande gekommen???!! Wofürdas ganze???!!!


----------



## Joose (25. Sep 2014)

Leider hat JavaMeister hier auf den alten Thread verwiesen. Keine Ahnung warum genau, eigentlich sollte man im alten auf diesen hier verweisen mit den Hinweis nur hier zu posten.
Man sollte in diesem bleiben und den anderen ruhen lassen.

Wenn sich hier jemand findet der sich entsprechend gut mit JavaScript auskennt wird er dir vielleicht helfen.
Ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut mit JavaScript aus, dafür besser mit Java. 

Was ich mich noch frage: Du willst ein Login System ohne einer Datenbank dahinter. Wo sollen denn die Usernamen und Passwörter abgespeichert werden?


----------



## chalkbag (25. Sep 2014)

Servus Defakto,

unter folgendem Link hat L-ectron-x ein paar nützliche Links zu JS aufgeführt (zweiter Post). 
Vielleicht hilft das weiter...

Link


----------



## Defakto (25. Sep 2014)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Leider hat JavaMeister hier auf den alten Thread verwiesen. Keine Ahnung warum genau, eigentlich sollte man im alten auf diesen hier verweisen mit den Hinweis nur hier zu posten.
> Man sollte in diesem bleiben und den anderen ruhen lassen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das weiss ich nicht da im php möglich wäre benutzer und password gleich im Quellcode zu speichern ein Verweis hinterlassen und nach eingabe abfragen und wärs das


----------



## JavaMeister (25. Sep 2014)

Tut mir leid, ich kann mit deinen Postings überhaupt nix anfangen.

1. Java Script wird auf dem Client ausgeführt. Wenn du hier PWs hinterlegst, dann werden diese dem Client bekannt gemacht.

==> Login nutzlos.

2. PHP kann man, wie du schreiben wolltest dafür nutzen.

Wieso nutzt du kein PHP?


----------



## Defakto (25. Sep 2014)

JavaMeister hat gesagt.:


> Tut mir leid, ich kann mit deinen Postings überhaupt nix anfangen.
> 
> 1. Java Script wird auf dem Client ausgeführt. Wenn du hier PWs hinterlegst, dann werden diese dem Client bekannt gemacht.
> 
> ...



Ist egal unwichtig SORRY


----------

